# chicken breast fillets...



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

*hello fellas..*

*
anyone out there use asdas smart price frozen chicken breast fillets,*

*
there so cheap i don t understand it lol..how why ?? is there any diffrence to other chicken breast fillets..?*

*
i was useing asdas good for you chicken breast fillets and paying 7 quid for 950g,,,,about 6 breasts in a pack......*

*
wor lass just brought me in asda smart price, 11 breasts in the pack weighing 1400g...at £4.20....huh..*

*
thats 5 extra breasts and a saving £2.80.....*

*
chicken just got cheap, thats 33 breasts at £12.60 which will easy last me a week.........there averageing 110 to 130 grams a breast when defrosted giving round about 35 grams of protein..loooool this post may seem mad, me going on about chicken breast fillets......*

*
i was just curious to what other ppl use or if they use smart price are they ok..:lift:*

*
*


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I have never used the frozen ones, but have had the fresh cheap ones, they just require a bit of trimming if your fussy like me, I like all the little fatty bits off.

They are fine.

I get all my meat from my butcher, so I only use them if I run out late at night (I'm not very organised).


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Frozen ones are ok, but, they are injected with a dextrose and water solution to add weight, which is why they are so cheap.

SD


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I get mine from a local butchers. £23 for 30 fresh chicken fillets.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Sport Dr is right, they will contain a higher fluid content than a normally packaged chicken breast. Even the 'fresh' chicken we buy at supermarkets has been subject to some degree of hydration. I use morrisons chicken, it's 24% protein raw weight. In reality, fresh chicken should be closer to 26 or 27% protein so the reduction is I guess from fluids pumped into the meat (usually water, salt, sugar & often chemically extracted pork proteins for some bizarre reason).

So long as you make an allowance for the reduction in protein gram per gram, then it's not that big a deal. The only real way of ensuring the chicken you eat is unmolested (or any meat for that matter) is to actually see the animal slaughtered & filleted in front of you. I would'nt much feel like eating it then though! Sadly though, the food industry cares not one bit about our health. They will mess with foods to make them look more appealing, elongate shelf life & weigh more in order to extract every penny of profit that is possible. The food industry is, on the whole, evil and immoral. I wish there was a way round it, but aside from living like Tom & Barbara Goode, we just have to make the best of things. (For the benefit of our overseas members, Tom & Barbara Goode are from a British 70s sitcom about a couple who leave the rat race go self sufficient).

I once used the asda frozen ones, many years ago. They always seemed a bit rubbery when cooked though to me. we called it 'bouncy chicken'.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> Sadly though, the food industry cares not one bit about our health. They will mess with foods to make them look more appealing, elongate shelf life & weigh more in order to extract every penny of profit that is possible. The food industry is, on the whole, evil and immoral.


Absolutely!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

That website freshmeat2u.co.uk or meat-online.co.uk has quality chicken, fresh and cheap. Makes supermarked stuff look orrible.


----------



## welly (May 12, 2006)

I get mine from a local butchers £7.99 for 1kg of organic chicken. The farm they come from is local as well so I am as confident as I can be of the quality without watching the slaughter. I only use Supermarket chicken in an emergency and I can taste the difference and like Nytol spend much more time trimming the chicken. Watch out for really cheap chicken , some are not true breast meat but actuall reconstituted chicken pressed to look like a chicken breast.

Personally a look in my Shopping trolley will normally not contain any processed food  but then I am just sad like that.

Generally I find that the quality of food in butchers and greengrocers is far superior to supermarket, but unfortunatley they dont keep the convienent hours that a supermarket does.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Welly,

I've turned you into me have'nt I?!!

Anyway, about that shopping trolley, is that when it's just you shopping? I suspect the trolley may contain the odd snack or two when you are accompanied!


----------



## welly (May 12, 2006)

You are right when my wife is with me shopping with me she can be hard to control (just like herding cats) luckily she doesnt insist on coming with me  . I have a route when shopping that carefully avoids the bad stuff, but every now and then they sneakily change the layout and ill end up in the chocolate or crisps isle, talk about Rabbit in the headlights. I end up slowly backing away from the isle.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

cheers for the replies chaps.....

i v been eating clean for just over 3 weeks now, the first week was bad but its becomeing a way of life now, and i m defo feeling and looking better in such a short time of dieting, i do your diet nine pack a one you put up for a fella, only diffrence being i m not useing all the cnp supplments but dymatize, mainley due to the january cash flow,i might move over to cnp, still reading some of the discussions going on i notice you have been having with ppl over them,i have used them going back a few years when i trained, they never tasted great or mixed great,but they are a quality product,i know this because i got good gains and was never bloated when on them, which to me that is more important then the taste i guess, so cheers for that nine pack, as for the asda chicken it defo tastes diffrent and it shrinks loads on cooking, to get my 2 meals through the day i was useing 2 breasts each being the 120g each,you said this was what was needed to go with the 60g of carb.....,.i m now useing 3 of these asda ones to make up the weight now so althought they taste crap, i m hoying a little more weight and protein in with these,if i can t get used to the taste i ll change them next week, also i m eating almonds where you use 50g of walnuts, i read somewhere that was as good as, walnuts yuk, almonds mmmmmm....

i like the way you back up from the isles welly hehehe, i v started doing my shopping online now,its great i avoid the crap, save a fortune and work out all my weights and stuff sitting in the house, rather than my head stuck in fridges ect, now i have a trolley saved at asda im my pc loooooool, i just get it up do a little adjusting each week 10 mins shopping done, 4 quid deilvery normally order on a saturday get delivered on a monday....

my cravings are fish n chips, is this normal haha, i m dreaming about them but i ain t going there, chip shops are out of bounds......

:lift:


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

jay jay - dont fight the feeling forever dude. It is what you eat on a regular basis which detirmines what you look like, not the occassional (I mean occassional) meal. Have the chips if you want them just make sure the portion size is not too big and that you eat sensibly around that meal.

A personal trainer told me not to eat too cleanly (strictly) as when it comes to dieting properly then it will be that little harder to shift the stubborn fat. Nine Pak, is this true in your opinion.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

oh I forgot to add.........I get my chicken from Costco. £15.00 for 1500g. Pretty similar prices for salmon aswell.

I buy a load at one go then I get home and I cut them up into little bags of 150g. Then when it is time to prepare meals I just pull out a bag and cook it. I have got into the habit of cooking my chicken/slamon in the microwave. I found this out when I accidentally over defrosted a bag and thought I would just carry on and finish it off. Much to my missus and family's disgust.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I buy mine from asda/wallmart

But if you want cheaper prices lidl / aldi do good deals.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

just out of interest guys, am I the only one microwaves my chicken/turkey, fish?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I've never microwaved chicken what has been defrosted. Always oven cook or George Foreman.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I do advise clients to incorporate a 'cheat' meal or two when dieting to throw the metabolism a curveball & keep it fired up. I will have a cheat meal worked into my contest prep, and only cut it out in the final few weeks before a show.

Keeps a smile on your face & gives you something to look forward to. That being said, my cheat consists of Nando's chicken, spicy rice & maybe a salad. What a geek.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

pushing the boat out there nine pack! lol.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

You'd be surprised as to the foods I consider to be a cheat. I am a sad little man & need to get out more!


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

I get my from Ice**** get em fresh and cut the fat off then wrap em up and in the freezer they go. But my freezer is so dam small thats the only way, but Costco do a monster pack for abt £20 I think and theres about 30 breasts in it and there big too not this small crap ones like some supermarkets do. Might start going organic soon, cause u know that cheap chicken can't be to healthy.

Yeah I got a George Foreman thing but my chicken always seems to come out quite dry.... how do ya stop that


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

olive oil i suppose?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DannyBoy81 said:


> Yeah I got a George Foreman thing but my chicken always seems to come out quite dry.... how do ya stop that


Take some olive oil, lemon juice, lime juice, and pepper, (more oil than juice), in a bowl, whisk it until it starts to thicken, (like mayonase), marinade the chicken for half hour, comes out perfect and juicy, with a nice taste too,


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i oven cook mine they taste so much better!!

Asad smart price chicken isnt exactly lovely tasting the nicest i have found frozen from the supermarkets is... believe it or not....

ICELAND!!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

This sounds a bit grotty, but don't clean the george foreman every time you use it. The 'gunk' left behind stops the meat from drying out as much the next time you cook. Of course, make sure it is heated fully to kill any germs. Many chefs don't clean skillets & favourite frying pans for this same reason.


----------

